# Server-Lösung mit Datenbank



## Martal (31. März 2016)

*Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst hoffe ich, dass ich in diesem Unterforum richtig bin. Wenn nicht, dann bitte das Thema in das passende Forum verschieben. Danke!

Ich habe eine etwas komplexere Frage an euch. Und zwar geht es um Folgendes:

Ich engagiere mich ehrenamtlich in einer Abteilung eines Vereins mit ca. 200 Mitgliedern.

Für die Stammdatenpflege wurde bisher ein Rack-Server mit Windows Server 2008 R2 als OS und einem MS SQL Server betrieben.
Außerdem wurden die Abteilungsdaten auf den Festplatten des Servers gespeichert.

Da der Abteilungsvorstand den bisherigen Server jedoch sehr überdimensioniert findet (v. a. was den Stromverbrauch angeht) und ein Serverschrank nicht verfügbar ist, soll nun eine neue Lösung her.

Bisher war angedacht, eine eigene Abteilungswebsite (mit einem CMS, z. B. Joomla) zu hosten, und für jedes Mitglied einen Benutzeraccount anzulegen.
Die Stammdaten würden dann über das CMS vom Vorstand eingepflegt werden.
Bei Anmeldung auf der Website könnten die Mitglieder dann ihre eigenen Stammdaten (Adresse, Telefon, ...) einsehen und ggf. ändern. Außerdem wäre es den Mitgliedern so möglich, sich online für Events (Sommerfeste, etc.) anzumelden.

Das Problem dabei ist nun:

Wenn die Website bei einem externen Dienstleister gehostet wird, dann liegen die personenbezogenen Daten auf einem fremden Server. Davon ist der Abteilungsvorstand nicht so begeistert.
Wenn die Website auf einem abteilungseigenen Server gehostet wird, dann ist die Frage, wie komplex und aufwändig es ist, den Server und das lokale Netz richtig abzusichern (ich schätze sehr aufwändig).

Eine andere Alternative wäre, die Website lediglich lokal zu betreiben und den Mitgliedern via VPN den Zugang zur Website zu ermöglichen.
Wäre das realisierbar? Wenn ja, mit wie viel Aufwand wäre das verbunden?

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre, einen lokalen Server laufen zu lassen, und die Interaktion zwischen Mitgliedern und Datenbank via eMail abzuwickeln.

Bsp.: Ein Mitglied möchte seine aktuell in der Datenbank gespeicherte Adresse und Telefonnummer wissen, um diese möglicherweise zu aktualisieren.
Hierfür schreibt es eine eMail mit dem Betreff Mitgliedsnummer: Adressdaten an eine bestimmte eMail-Adresse.
Diese eMail wird vom Server empfangen und der Betreff wird durch den Server automatisch ausgewertet und eine Antwort-Email mit den entsprechenden Daten an die eMail-Adresse des Mitglieds geschickt.​
Wäre so etwas möglich? Ich kenne mich bisher zu wenig aus und weiß nicht, ob das realisierbar wäre.

Da für alle drei bisher genannten Lösungen ein neuer Server notwendig ist (der alte soll ja entfernt werden) und zusätzlich ein Datenspeicher notwendig ist, dachte ich, dass man evtl. ein NAS mit Virtualisierung dafür nutzen könnte.
Der virtuelle Server wird dann als Datenbankserver und evtl. Webserver / Mailserver eingerichtet.

Als Datenbank dachte ich an eine Open Source Lösung, wie z. B. MySQL. In Kombination mit dem Webserver bietet sich natürlich LAMP/WAMP an.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte soweit mein Problem gut schildern. Falls zur Lösungsfindung noch weitere Infos notwendig sind, so fragt einfach.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Vorschläge und Einschätzungen. Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen und über Ratschläge, Erfahrungsberichte etc. sehr dankbar


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

mySQL und Webseiten würden auch auf einem stromsparenden und günstigen NAS laufen.
Synology und andere Hersteller bieten da auch einen gratis Webzugang von draußen an. 
(Wenn dich vor der Adresse das quickconnect.to nicht stört)
Auch mehrere User wären problemlos verwaltbar,

2x HDD`s Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS216J, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS215+, 2x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS216+, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS716+, 2x Gb LAN | Geizhals Deutschland
4-5x HDD`s Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS416J, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS416, 2x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS1515, 4x Gb LAN | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Die Möglichkeit mit der Interaktion via Mail oder VPN würde ich einfach mal direkt ausschließen. Sowas kannst du normalen Nutzern nicht erklären.

Für eine Website mit insgesamt 200 Nutzern sollte sich ein Raspberry Pi 2 anbieten, es wird ja immer nur ein Bruchteil davon gleichzeitig aktiv sein. Um die Sicherheit bei einem selbstgehosteten Server würde ich mir nicht soooooo viele Gedanken machen (bei Linux), das CMS wird sehr viel unsicherer sein. Einfach den SSH Zugang auf "local network only" stellen und dann per VPN drauf verbinden.

Natürlich bedeutet das aber etwas Bastelarbeit für dich


----------



## Martal (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Antworten. Dass NAS auch ohne Virtualisierung MySQL und Websites können, war mir so gar nicht klar. Danke für den Hinweis! 

VPN mit normalen Nutzern habe ich mir auch schwierig vorgestellt. Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Die erst genannte Variante wäre auch mein Favorit, allerdings auch die vermutlich aufwendigste.
An einen Raspberry Pi habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Tendenziell würde das dann auf einen Raspberry Pi mit LAMP herauslaufen, richtig? Habe gerade gesehen, es gibt sogar eine Step-by-Step Anleitung für das Einrichten von LAMP auf dem Raspberry.

Welches CMS würdest du dann vorschlagen? Oder würdest du gar kein CMS nutzen?


----------



## Brehministrator (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Alternativ kann man preiswert bei einem der großen Datenhosting-Unternehmen einen Webserver mieten. Bei den genannten Anforderungen sollte man da locker mit 10-20 Euro pro Jahr auskommen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man keinerlei Einrichtungsarbeit hat, keinen Strom bezahlt, und nie Ärger mit der Internet-Anbindung etc. hat. Die Verfügbarkeit in so einem Rechenzentrum ist höher, als man es zu Hause schafft. Ich würde also aus Bequemlichkeit und praktischen Gründen ganz klar diese Lösung wählen, obwohl es natürlich mehr Spaß macht, einen Server selbst aufzubauen und aufzusetzen 

Wegen dem Datenschutz würde ich mir da übrigens keine so großen Gedanken machen. Die Daten auf einem professionell gehosteten Webserver sind deutlich sicher als auf einem privat betriebenen Server. Da braucht man nur einmal für 3 Tage nicht die Heise-News zu checken wenn eine kritische Sicherheitslücke in Apache aufgetreten ist, und schon hat man den Salat, und Angreifer können eindringen. Bei den großen Firmen werden solche Patches oft nur wenige Stunden nach dem Erscheinen aufgespielt. Dieses Niveau an Aktualität und Sicherheit erreicht man privat niemals.

Ich würde nicht so etwas wie Joomla / etc nehmen (das ist so ein bisschen die Katze im Sack), sondern einfach einen "leeren" Webserver mieten, und die Webseite zu Hause (offline auf dem PC) selbst entwerfen und dann hochladen.


----------



## Laudian (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Seite als Amateur selber schreiben (insbesondere mit Nutzerdatenbank etc) ist halt völliger Unsinn. Da sitzt man Wochen dran und am Ende sieht es schlechter aus als ein CMS und ist nichtmal halb so sicher.

Ich kann aber kein CMS empfehlen.


----------



## Brehministrator (31. März 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Dem stimme ich vollständig zu. Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag auch nicht darauf hinaus, alles selbst per HTML / PHP zu schreiben. Man kann/sollte für so eine Aufgabe durchaus ein passendes CMS verwenden. Dieses würde ich aber selbst auf dem Webserver aufsetzen. Die meisten aktuellen CM-Systeme haben bequeme grafische Installationsroutinen (per PHP im Browser), wo man alles gefragt wird und anklicken kann. Das kann man wirklich als Laie bewerkstelligen. Nur so erhält man ein System, das den eigenen Bedürfnissen angepasst ist.

Man muss natürlich dann immer mal das CMS updaten, um Sicherheitslücken zu schließen. Aber das ist in meinen Augen viel weniger kritisch / problematisch, als sich zusätzlich noch um Sicherheitslücken im Betriebssystem / PHP / Apache des Servers kümmern zu müssen (was man bei einem selbst aufgebauten Webserver natürlich tun müsste).

Von Angeboten, wo bereits ein bestimmtes CMS vorinstalliert ist, und man nur dieses CMS verwenden kann (und an diesem auch nichts groß umkonfigurieren), würde ich Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Martal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich vollständig zu. Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag auch nicht darauf hinaus, alles selbst per HTML / PHP zu schreiben. Man kann/sollte für so eine Aufgabe durchaus ein passendes CMS verwenden. Dieses würde ich aber selbst auf dem Webserver aufsetzen. Die meisten aktuellen CM-Systeme haben bequeme grafische Installationsroutinen (per PHP im Browser), wo man alles gefragt wird und anklicken kann. Das kann man wirklich als Laie bewerkstelligen. Nur so erhält man ein System, das den eigenen Bedürfnissen angepasst ist.



Ja, das würde schon eher in Frage kommen, als eine Seite selbst zu schreiben. Ein vorinstalliertes CMS will ich auch nicht. Ich will selber bestimmen welches 



LaudIan schrieb:


> Ich kann aber kein CMS empfehlen.



Heißt das, dass kein CMS gut genug ist? 

Also im Prinzip habe ich nun zwei Möglichkeiten:


Raspberry Pi mit LAMP + CMS installieren
Webserver mieten + CMS installieren
Habt ihr noch weitere Ideen, die bisher noch gar nicht zur Sprache gekommen sind?


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Nein, ich habe nur keine Erfahrung mit den CMS und kann deswegen nichts empfehlen.


----------



## Goldini50 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Martal schrieb:


> Dass NAS auch ohne Virtualisierung mySQL und Websites können, war mir so gar nicht klar.



Nicht jedes NAS kann sowas ... das NAS muss den Dienst als Webserver auch unterstützen. Dabei ist außerdem noch zu bedenken das es dann über deine private Leitung läuft, ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine Leitung hast, und wieviel Zugriffe so pro Tag auf deinen Server gemacht werden sollen ( bei 200 Usern wahrscheinlich nicht allzu viel) allerdings sei dir bewusst das du dann bei anderen Tätigkeiten evntl. beeinträchtigt wirst.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Moin moin,

kurze Frage ob ich es richtig verstanden habe:

Die Daten sollen möglichst intern bleiben, da man hier Bedenken bzgl. des Datenschutzes hat. Intern steht aber kein erfahrener Techniker bereit, welcher sich um die Installation, Betrieb und Wartung der Maschine kümmern kann?

Dich, Martal, sehe ich nicht in der Position, wenn ich ehrlich bin, da deine Fragen mir persönlich zu laienhaft rüberkommen. Ist nicht böse gemeint!

Weil was mir Sorgen macht: Nehmen wir an, dass das System installiert und erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen wird. Wer kümmert sich um die Wartung? Backup-Strategien? Sicherheitsüberprüfungen und eine korrekte Konfiguration? Dafür benötigt man Erfahrung und Wissen, welches offenbar nicht vorhanden ist, da man sonst sich intern diese Fragen beantworten könnte.

Neben die Bedenken bzgl. des Datenschutzes bei einer externen Lösung, würde ich bei einer internen Lösung nun ebenfalls die gleichen Bedenken mit zusätzlichen Sicherheitsbedenken einsiedeln.

Und sorry, von was einem professionellem Grad sprechen wir hier eigentlich wenn ein Raspberry Pi eine akzeptable Lösung ist? 

PS: Da mich so etwas immer tierisch nervt, das Ding heißt MySQL, nicht mySQL, nicht MySql oder sonst was. Berlin heißt auch Berlin und nicht BeRliN


----------



## Martal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> kurze Frage ob ich es richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> ...



Das generelle Problem dabei ist, dass es sich um ehrenamtliche Arbeit und eine gemeinnützige Abteilung handelt. Soll heißen: Die Abteilung hat nicht unbegrenzt Budget und auch nicht die Möglichkeiten eines Unternehmens. Außerdem muss man mit den wenigen hilfsbereiten, ehrenamtlichen Helfern auskommen, die man zur Verfügung hat (ich denke jeder von euch, der sich ehrenamtlich engagiert, weiß, dass solche Personen mitunter schwer zu finden sind).

Im Prinzip hast du natürlich Recht, ich bin kein Fachmann oder Experte. Ich helfe da, wo ich helfen kann, und versuche mich weiter über die Themen zu informieren. Und auch ansonsten sieht es mit zwei, drei Ausnahmen in der Abteilung was IT betrifft eher mau aus. Aus diesem Grund soll ja auch der bestehende Rack-Server weg.

Die Zurückhaltung wegen dem Datenschutz besteht deswegen, da es sich ja um personenbezogene Daten handelt. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern die Mitglieder zustimmen müssten, wenn deren persönliche Daten nun auf einem externen Server liegen würden, v. a. wenn der Betreiber des Servers auch Backups macht (und dadurch Zugriff auf die personenbezogenen Daten erhält).


----------



## Shutterfly (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Zum Thema Datenschutz: Es muss auch ein ausgewiesener und einsehbarer Hinweis zu den Datenschutzbestimmungen geben wenn das Ding intern gehostet wird. Wenn man es richtig machen will.

Auch dann müssen die Personen, sofern sie ihre Daten selbst eingegeben darüber informiert werden und dies aktiv bestätigen. Wenn es um die Pflege von einem Datenbestand gilt, dann müssen die Personen das nicht zwingend wissen, da es sich z.B. um administrative Aufgaben geht.

Bei deinem Arbeitsvertrag weißt du ja z.B. auch nicht, wo dein Arbeitgeber, dessen Steuerprüfer, etc. die Daten über dich speichern.

Persönlich möchte ich dir das ganze nicht schlecht reden und ich finde es toll, dass du ehrenamtlich dies machen möchtest. Möchte nur auf die möglichen Probleme hinweisen.

Leider bin ich nun selbst auf der Arbeit und kann mich nicht intensiver diesem Beitrag widmen.


----------



## Brehministrator (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Martal schrieb:


> Die Zurückhaltung wegen dem Datenschutz besteht deswegen, da es sich ja um personenbezogene Daten handelt. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern die Mitglieder zustimmen müssten, wenn deren persönliche Daten nun auf einem externen Server liegen würden, v. a. wenn der Betreiber des Servers auch Backups macht (und dadurch Zugriff auf die personenbezogenen Daten erhält).



Diesem potentiellen Problem könnte man möglicherweise begegnen, indem man ein CMS wählt, dass die (Nutzer-)Daten verschlüsselt in der MySQL-Datenbank ablegt. Somit könnte der zuständige Mitarbeiter für's Backup im Rechenzentrum zumindest nicht mehr direkt die Daten einsehen. Natürlich muss irgendwo auch der Schlüssel gespeichert sein, sonst könnte das CMS die Daten ja nicht wieder entschlüsseln. Mit entsprechendem Aufwand könnte ein professioneller Angreifer also trotzdem wieder alles im Klartext bekommen, wenn er das vollständige Backup aller Dateien und Datenbanktabellen zur Verfügung hat.

Die Chance, dass der Backup-Beauftragte im Rechenzentrum eure Daten entschlüsselt und missbraucht, ist aber wesentlich geringer als die Gefahr, dass euer Heimserver komplett gehackt und ausgelesen wird. Es ist also für die Vereinsmitglieder definitiv sicherer, ihre Daten einem Unternehmen anzuvertrauen, was darauf spezialisiert ist und seit Jahrzenhten Webserver hostet, als die Daten einfach zu Hause auf einem privaten Webserver liegen zu haben, der rund um die Uhr Attacken aus der ganzen Welt ausgesetzt ist. Ich habe selbst einen Root-Server gemietet, und in einem typischen 24h-Intervall prasseln ca. 10'000 bis 100'000 unauthorisierte Login-Versuche oder Attacken auf den ein (großteils aus China, kann ich in den Log-Dateien einsehen). Das solltest du deinen Vereinskollegen wohl mal erklären


----------



## Martal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Zum Thema Datenschutz: Es muss auch ein ausgewiesener und einsehbarer Hinweis zu den Datenschutzbestimmungen geben wenn das Ding intern gehostet wird. Wenn man es richtig machen will.
> 
> Auch dann müssen die Personen, sofern sie ihre Daten selbst eingegeben darüber informiert werden und dies aktiv bestätigen. Wenn es um die Pflege von einem Datenbestand gilt, dann müssen die Personen das nicht zwingend wissen, da es sich z.B. um administrative Aufgaben geht.



Du meinst eine Datenschutzerklärung, wie man sie z. B. auch für dieses Forum bestätigen muss, oder?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Persönlich möchte ich dir das ganze nicht schlecht reden und ich finde es toll, dass du ehrenamtlich dies machen möchtest. Möchte nur auf die möglichen Probleme hinweisen.



Das tust du auch nicht. Ich überlege nur schon ein bisschen länger wegen diesem Problem, habe aber noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden. Ich finde die möglichen Probleme etc. auch wichtig. Ich habe bisher ja lediglich meinen eigenen Blickwinkel gehabt, aber ohne Feedback von außen. Deshalb habe ich mich ja auch dazu entscheiden, hier einen Thread aufzumachen, um "eure Blickwinkel" in Erfahrung zu bringen. Ich finde diese Diskussion hier auch durchaus interessant, denn wie bereits gesagt bin ich kein Experte und möchte noch etwas dazulernen.

Edit:


Brehministrator schrieb:


> Diesem potentiellen Problem könnte man möglicherweise begegnen, indem man ein CMS wählt, dass die (Nutzer-)Daten verschlüsselt in der MySQL-Datenbank ablegt. Somit könnte der zuständige Mitarbeiter für's Backup im Rechenzentrum zumindest nicht mehr direkt die Daten einsehen. Natürlich muss irgendwo auch der Schlüssel gespeichert sein, sonst könnte das CMS die Daten ja nicht wieder entschlüsseln. Mit entsprechendem Aufwand könnte ein professioneller Angreifer also trotzdem wieder alles im Klartext bekommen, wenn er das vollständige Backup aller Dateien und Datenbanktabellen zur Verfügung hat.



Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz, den ich bisher noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.

Dass der Heimserver dann rund um die Uhr online wäre, ist auch etwas, was mir nicht wirklich gefällt. Da ist das Hosting durch ein darauf spezialisiertes Unternehmen auf jeden Fall sinnvoller.


----------



## fotoman (7. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Die Chance, dass der Backup-Beauftragte  im Rechenzentrum eure Daten entschlüsselt und missbraucht, ist aber  wesentlich geringer als die Gefahr, dass euer Heimserver komplett  gehackt und ausgelesen wird.


Ich weiss ja nicht, welche  Erfahrungen hier mir gehosteten Webspaces bestehen (für die bisher genannten Punkte des Projektes  braucht man nun wirklich keinen eigenen Server). Wenn ich mir das bei meinem Hoster ansehe und ein paar Vertragsbedingungen von anderen  Webhostern lese (mit Angeboten für Webseiten inkl. MySQL), dann ist da  nicht viel mit "sicherem" oder garantiertem Backup. Da kann man meist schon  froh sein, wenn es sowas (vertraglich garantiert) regelmäßig gibt und der  Anbieter nicht einfach mal das letzte Backup von vor ein paar Tagen  einspielt, weil die Backups halt nur einmal wöchentlich gezogen werden  und leider mittenrin irgendwas mit dem Server passiert ist auf dem der eigene Webspace gehostet wird.

Für 10-20 Euro pro Jahr habe ich jedenfalls noch keien Hoster gesehen, der sowas vertraglich garanteiren würde. Da steht meist drin, dass der Kunde für Backups selber zuständig ist. Für den Preis wird es schwierig, Webspace mit Datenbank und u.U. sogar HTTPS Zugriff zu finden.



Martal schrieb:


> Du meinst eine Datenschutzerklärung, wie man sie z. B. auch für dieses Forum bestätigen muss, oder?


Ja, sowas ähnliches wird man benötigen, aber nciht zwingend online (außer, man kann sich dann online beim verein anmelden). Bei der Übernahme der Bestandsdaten muss das sicherlich vorher geregelt sein. Naja, ich würde von einem Verein sogar erwarten, dass dies jetzt schon im Mitgliedantrag und/oder der Vereinssatzung geregelt ist oder gar sein muss.

Bei einem Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern wird es doch wohl ein Mitglied geben, das selber juristisch ausgebildet ist oder einen Verwandten hat, der dies ist. Den würde ich eher befragen wie mich selber dort als juristischer Laie einzuarbeiten.

So "modern" sich das ganze anhört mit der Umstellung ins Web, aber gibt es dafür abseits der Stromkosten für den Server einen echten Grund? Sonst würde ich den Server halt durch was stromsparendes ersetzen (inkl. einer automatischen Backup-Lösung, die es aber jetzt schon geben sollte), und die jetztige Software/Infrastruktur weiter nutzen (diese scheint ja auszureichen). Dann muss  sich niemand um komplett neue Anforderungen kümmern (Webzugriff für alle User).

Ich würde bei der Vereinsgröße sogar ernsthaft einen Laptop als internen "Server" vorschlagen (dann hat man auch gleich die USV dabei) und dazu eine passend automatisierte Backup-Lösung realisieren (egal, ob nun intern oder verschlüsselt extern, wenn ein passender Internetanschluss zur Verfügung steht).

Wo sollen denn nach dem kompletten Umzug und der Abschaltung des Servers die erwähnten "Abteilungsdaten" abgelegt werden? Das wird doch wohl mehr wie nur die Mitgliederdatenbank sein (ich würde mal auf Formulare/Anträge/Geschäftsberichte und co. tippen). Soll das dann alles vom Arbeitsrechner direkt in Web gespeichert werden? Oder wird weiterhin eine zentrale Dateiablage benötigt, um die Dokumente nicht per USB-Stick zwischen den Rechnern auszutauchen oder nur zugreifbar zu haben, wenn der Rechner des Vereinsvorstandes läuft?


----------



## Martal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, welche  Erfahrungen hier mir gehosteten Webspaces bestehen (für die bisher genannten Punkte des Projektes  braucht man nun wirklich keinen eigenen Server). Wenn ich mir das bei meinem Hoster ansehe und ein paar Vertragsbedingungen von anderen  Webhostern lese (mit Angeboten für Webseiten inkl. MySQL), dann ist da  nicht viel mit "sicherem" oder garantiertem Backup. Da kann man meist schon  froh sein, wenn es sowas (vertraglich garantiert) regelmäßig gibt und der  Anbieter nicht einfach mal das letzte Backup von vor ein paar Tagen  einspielt, weil die Backups halt nur einmal wöchentlich gezogen werden  und leider mittenrin irgendwas mit dem Server passiert ist auf dem der eigene Webspace gehostet wird.
> 
> Für 10-20 Euro pro Jahr habe ich jedenfalls noch keien Hoster gesehen, der sowas vertraglich garanteiren würde. Da steht meist drin, dass der Kunde für Backups selber zuständig ist. Für den Preis wird es schwierig, Webspace mit Datenbank und u.U. sogar HTTPS Zugriff zu finden.



Also sieht das bei den Hostern auch eher schwierig aus. Zumindest was das Backup angeht.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ja, sowas ähnliches wird man benötigen, aber nciht zwingend online (außer, man kann sich dann online beim verein anmelden). Bei der Übernahme der Bestandsdaten muss das sicherlich vorher geregelt sein. Naja, ich würde von einem Verein sogar erwarten, dass dies jetzt schon im Mitgliedantrag und/oder der Vereinssatzung geregelt ist oder gar sein muss.
> 
> Bei einem Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern wird es doch wohl ein Mitglied geben, das selber juristisch ausgebildet ist oder einen Verwandten hat, der dies ist. Den würde ich eher befragen wie mich selber dort als juristischer Laie einzuarbeiten.


Ja, über den Aufnahmeantrag ist das bereits geregelt. Zumindest was die Speicherung der Daten angeht. Eine Online-Anmeldung beim Verein ist nicht möglich und auch nicht geplant.



fotoman schrieb:


> So "modern" sich das ganze anhört mit der Umstellung ins Web, aber gibt es dafür abseits der Stromkosten für den Server einen echten Grund? Sonst würde ich den Server halt durch was stromsparendes ersetzen (inkl. einer automatischen Backup-Lösung, die es aber jetzt schon geben sollte), und die jetztige Software/Infrastruktur weiter nutzen (diese scheint ja auszureichen). Dann muss  sich niemand um komplett neue Anforderungen kümmern (Webzugriff für alle User).


Ich sag mal, es wäre nice to have. Da es doch etliche Veranstaltungen im Jahr gibt, bei denen sich die Mitglieder anmelden können bzw. teilweise müssen, wäre eine Realisierung im Web hilfreich. Ansonsten müsste die Anmeldung, so wie bisher, via Mail, Brief o. ä. ablaufen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann wäre das generell auch kein Problem. Bisher läuft es ja ebenfalls ohne Webanwendung.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Vereinsgröße sogar ernsthaft einen Laptop als internen "Server" vorschlagen (dann hat man auch gleich die USV dabei) und dazu eine passend automatisierte Backup-Lösung realisieren (egal, ob nun intern oder verschlüsselt extern, wenn ein passender Internetanschluss zur Verfügung steht).
> 
> Wo sollen denn nach dem kompletten Umzug und der Abschaltung des Servers die erwähnten "Abteilungsdaten" abgelegt werden? Das wird doch wohl mehr wie nur die Mitgliederdatenbank sein (ich würde mal auf Formulare/Anträge/Geschäftsberichte und co. tippen). Soll das dann alles vom Arbeitsrechner direkt in Web gespeichert werden? Oder wird weiterhin eine zentrale Dateiablage benötigt, um die Dokumente nicht per USB-Stick zwischen den Rechnern auszutauchen oder nur zugreifbar zu haben, wenn der Rechner des Vereinsvorstandes läuft?



Im Prinzip gibt es für die "Abteilungsdaten" zwei Möglichkeiten: Sofern das "Webhosting" realisiert wird, würden dann alle Daten direkt im Web gespeichert werden, ja. Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, ist bisher eine NAS angedacht. Wie allerdings der Zugriff der einzelnen Vorstandsmitglieder auf das NAS realisiert werden soll, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Wäre da VPN eine Option? Die Anzahl der Vorstandsmitglieder beträgt zwischen 5 und 10 Personen.


----------



## fotoman (14. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



Martal schrieb:


> Also sieht das bei den Hostern auch eher schwierig aus. Zumindest was das Backup angeht.


Das hängt halt vom Geld und/oder von den Datenmengen ab. Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich auf meinem Webspace einen Cron-Job einrichten, der täglich (oder noch öfter) die DB sichert und die Daten irgendwo hin schiebt (z.B. irgendeine Cloud bei einem anderen Anbieter). 

Ich erlebe solche Ausfälle wie beschrieben vieleicht alle 2-3 Jahre, teilweise mit Vorankündigung ("Umzug des Webspace, kontrollieren Sie danach bitte ihre Daten"). Da meine Webseite nur ein Spiegel meiner lokalen Datenbank ist und ich  max. ein paar Gästebucheinträge verliere, spare ich mir den Aufwand eines Backups



Martal schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibt es für die "Abteilungsdaten" zwei Möglichkeiten: Sofern das "Webhosting" realisiert wird, würden dann alle Daten direkt im Web gespeichert werden, ja. Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, ist bisher eine NAS angedacht. Wie allerdings der Zugriff der einzelnen Vorstandsmitglieder auf das NAS realisiert werden soll, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Wäre da VPN eine Option? Die Anzahl der Vorstandsmitglieder beträgt zwischen 5 und 10 Personen.


Ich sehe keinen Grund für ein vollständiges VPN (also den Zugriff auf das lokale Netzwerk über das Internet). So lange es dem Vorstand genügt, wenn er auf dem NAS seine Daten ablegen und wieder laden kann (also kein Arbeiten auf dem Netzlaufwerk), dann genügt ein NAS mit OwnCloud o.Ä..

Intern kann dann zur Not direkt auf dem Netzlaufwerk gearbeitet werden, extern besteht nur Zugriff auf gewisse Verzeichnisse/Dateien. Das sollte hoffentlich auch mit mehreren Usern gleichzeitig möglich sein, die müssen sich auf dem Netzlaufwerk ja auch irgendwie "einig" werden, wer eine Datei bearbeiten darf. Gleichzeitiges Arbeiten an einem Word/Excal-File geht per Cloud zwar sicher nicht, aber sowas macht man auch lokal nur sehr ungerne.

Mit dem eigenen NAS hätte man auch gleich noch die Möglichkeit, das "oben" per Crop-Job erzeugte Backup zu sichern (FTP einrichten und Backup per Cron-Job hochladen).

In Anbetracht des vorhandenen Wissens würde ich sowas machen. Entweder ein echtes NAS kaufen oder einen HP ProLiant Server selber bauen. Darauf könnte man das alte System neu aufsetzen und zunächst so weiter arbeiten wie bisher (nur mit geringeren Stromkosten). Dann kann man sich, je nach Priorität, erst an den Webspace begeben oder an den Zugriff auf die lokalen Daten für den Vorstand über das Internet.

Ich würde aus Spaß ja glatt dem Vorstand mal vorrechnen, ab wann wirklich damit Geld eingespart wird. Nur, weil der Server vieleicht ein 600W Netzteil aht, verbrät er ja keine 600W. Das neue NAS wird ja auch nicht kostenlos laufen.


----------



## Martal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund für ein vollständiges VPN (also den Zugriff auf das lokale Netzwerk über das Internet). So lange es dem Vorstand genügt, wenn er auf dem NAS seine Daten ablegen und wieder laden kann (also kein Arbeiten auf dem Netzlaufwerk), dann genügt ein NAS mit OwnCloud o.Ä..
> 
> Intern kann dann zur Not direkt auf dem Netzlaufwerk gearbeitet werden, extern besteht nur Zugriff auf gewisse Verzeichnisse/Dateien. Das sollte hoffentlich auch mit mehreren Usern gleichzeitig möglich sein, die müssen sich auf dem Netzlaufwerk ja auch irgendwie "einig" werden, wer eine Datei bearbeiten darf. Gleichzeitiges Arbeiten an einem Word/Excal-File geht per Cloud zwar sicher nicht, aber sowas macht man auch lokal nur sehr ungerne.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Vorschläge. NAS mit OwnCloud hört sich gut an. Werde mich damit mal etwas näher beschäftigen und dann mit den Verantwortlichen darüber sprechen und deren Meinung dazu einholen.


----------



## Martal (27. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

Ich habe nun in der letzten Woche die Meinung der Verantwortlichen eingeholt und die sind soweit mit dem Vorschlag einverstanden. Es wird also ein NAS mit privater Cloud werden. Ob OwnCloud oder Seafile genutzt wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Evtl. hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit. Ich habe gelesen, dass Seafile für die Zusammenarbeit in der Cloud besser geeignet sein soll. Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre das meine bevorzugte Lösung.

Außerdem habe ich bei der Recherche im Qnap-Forum gelesen, dass manche User eine hardwareseitige Firewall (IPCop, IPFire, o. ä.) nutzen. Findet ihr das sinnvoll, um z. B. das NAS in eine DMZ auszulagern, damit es vom bestehenden LAN unabhängig ist?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. April 2016)

*AW: Server-Lösung mit Datenbank*

hab vor ~ nem jahr owncloud und seafile getestet und nutze seitdem ne seafile Installation, totschalg argument war die Serverseitige Verschlüsselung bei owncloud und die Clientseitige bei seafile. gab nochn paar weitere ecken, aber das war halt des totschlagdings zugunsten von seafile 

dedizierte Firewall ist immer sinnvoll, aber nicht unbedingt der mühe wert, muss man sich selber im klaren drüber sein was man sich zumuten will. ich mag meine ipfire, aber auch gute  router z.b. von d-link unterstützen dmz (kauf bloß keine fritzbox) oder halt  NAT nutzen


----------

